# windproof golf umbrella



## vustudent

Hello, I'm a marketing student at the VU University in Amsterdam and I’m doing a market research for windproof golf umbrellas into the United States. 

Is windproofness a usefull benefit for the average golf player? In other words do you still play golf when standard umbrellas are no longer sufficient? Do you think golf players prefer a windproof golf umbrella instead of a normal golf umbrella?

We identified golf players as traditional, do you think golf players are willing to use non-traditional shaped golf umbrella? Do you think golf players are interested in ‘stylish’ / innovative golf umbrellas? 

We've found 5 kinds of windproof golf umbrellas. Do you know any of these brands? Which one do you prefer an why? 

Brandless








$25 - $30 (estimation)

GustBuster








$49,95

Mibrella








$79,95

Blunt








$90 - $110 (estimation)


----------



## vustudent

Senz








$90 - $110 (estimation)

(only 4 images per post)


----------



## Surtees

I wouldnt use the Mibrella it looks to big and bulky and very yellow! but all the others I dont see a reason why not I think I would prefer a wind and rain proof umbrella. I dont use an umbrella often but I always carry one. I also like an umbrella to have a UV rating as I use mine for sun protection as much as I use it for rain.


----------

